# allison transmission "cat eyes"



## curtkris

I have an Allison 5 speed that is displaying + + in the display at start up. The condition does not respond to any gear selection. A real show stopper. Please HELP!!!!

Curt


----------



## dbarton291

Re: allison transmission "cat eyes"

Cat eyes means the shift selector and the controller are not communicating.  I'm working from memory here, so I may  be missing something simple, but it could be the selector, wiring to it, or the controller (TCM).  I gotta remember to get to my troubleshooting manual and look this up.  Do you know what control system you have, WTEC, WTEC II, WTEC III, etc?


----------



## dbarton291

Re: allison transmission "cat eyes"

I got out my WTEC III troubleshooting manual.  Cat Eyes is worked on the same as code 23 XX shift selector.  The troubleshooting book basically says test for a poor connection at the shift selector, a short in wire 124.  Check the wiring between the selector and the ecu for opens, shorts between wires and shorts to ground. If no problem, replace the selector.  If that doesn't do it, replace the ECU.


----------

